# Ferragamo Limited Edition Aura Bag



## bagnut1

Interesting promo for special edition bag with Departures.  The style isn't for me, but I do like its overall vibe and also love the orange ostrich.


----------



## jay_que_lyn

I think they are going to have a surge in popularity with their new creative head.


----------



## papertiger

jay_que_lyn said:


> I think they are going to have a surge in popularity with their new creative head.


  I hope so,  really hope so. Ferragamo make some of the best things in terms of quality out there. 

I worry about the leather 'chain' handle tough. I have had several belts like this that have broken. 

I _love_ that coat pictured wit the bag


----------



## A bottle of Red

That chain is way too big & overwhelming for such a small bag; it’s almost like a chain with a bag rather than a bag with a chain if that makes sense.


----------



## ILP

A bottle of Red said:


> That chain is way too big & overwhelming for such a small bag; it’s almost like a chain with a bag rather than a bag with a chain if that makes sense.


It is so gorgeous in person! The leather covering the chain is impeccably done.


----------



## thewave1969

Beautiful bag


----------

